# Cute & Funny tutorial on YouTube on How to make Bath Bom



## Godiva (May 13, 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vPFhQdfipmE"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vPFhQdfipmE[/ame]


----------



## rupertspal42 (May 20, 2009)

I liked it! I thought it was very informational plus it was cute how they did it!


----------



## heyjude (May 20, 2009)

Great video! It's made to look so easy!

Thanks for posting!!     

Jude


----------



## Galavanting Gifts (May 30, 2009)

I'm confused (yes yes I know it doesn't take much lol) it the video the mix was all foaming up when put into the moulds, this isn't supposed to happen is it? or am I missing something? :?


----------



## littlepixie12 (Sep 23, 2009)

thanks for posting! the video was super cute and made it look so easy!


----------



## ChrissyB (Sep 28, 2009)

GG it's NOT meant to foam up, that's the idea of adding the oil slowly. And thats the problem that I had making them with witch hazel.
FOAM CITY.


----------

